# What about the Heritage 14' Redfish?



## Thraves1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've recently gotten interested in kayak fishing. So far I've just been experimenting with rentals at a local lake. I've been looking at the Heritage 14' Redfish. I'd really like some opinions on this kayak. 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Go to the Kayak Fishing Stuff forum (they even have a Heritage section):

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/6991027431

It looks like a great yak, and has some loyal followers.

What type of water are you looking to fish from the kayak? That is where I would start in selecting a kayak. Everything is a compromise, dont look for the perfect kayak, look for one that will work for the water you want to fish.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

From everything that I've read about them the people that own them love them. There are some reviews at: http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showKayaks.html 

There is also a lot of information if you do a search at: http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums

The Marquesa is the exact same hull as the Redfish without the fishing accessories. If you choose the Marquesa you get more choices of colors and you can add your own accessories. Heritage has also brought out a 12' version of the Redfish this year.


Edit: I see Rooster typed faster than I did.


----------



## Thraves1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank s for the replies. I'm having trouble finding Kayak stores in the Cleveland area. I've been to Dick's and Back Packers Store. Are there any other in the Northern Ohio area? I've been renting kayaks at Hinkley Lake. Are there any places that rent sot kayaks to get a feel for them?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

dicks has a pretty good selection the one by geauga lake,gander mtn has a few ,there,s a smaal place in pennisula that sells them,a place in boardman that will take you out for a test run if interested,it,s called outdoor recreational equipment they had a good selection from sits to sots, there closed sundays. not sure of any rentals around my area,haven,t seen any,i got mine at gander the price was right for what i,ll use it for.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Heritage's website lists dealers in Ashtabula and Sheffield. When I put the zip code in Mapquest it called it Sheffield Lake and it looked fairly close to Cleveland. 

The only negative thing I've ever heard about the Redfish/Marquesa is the relatively small storage hatch up front.


----------



## Thraves1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I was just wondering. Anyone fish Lake Erie in a Kayak? What kind of a yak would you need?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Check out these guys. They are in Boardman, but have an awesome selection and great prices. I was able to try my kayak out before I bought it there, plus it was about $150 cheaper than anywhere else. The ydidn't pressure me either.

http://www.ore-equip.com/page/page/1710537.htm


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

As for kayak fishing Lake Erie, you'd need a fair size ocean going kayak, with all the safety equipment the USCG requires, and then some! I understand Lake Erie can kick up some good size waves as the day goes on, and the wind increases. I'd recommend a Sit On Top, being sure all your equipment is tethered if not strapped or screwed down.
I'd rent and paddle the lake with a longer SOT and Sit inside, and see which suits you. 
LMJeff


----------

